# Acer Aspire One turns off after 10-30 seconds



## iplaywithblocks (Jul 12, 2008)

Hello. My wife has an Acer Aspire One netbook that is having a unique problem. We try booting the machine and it will go for a few seconds before simply turning off, no beep codes or anything.

-It will do this if booted in regular, safe mode, or taken into BIOS.

-The laptop is running Vista, is about 1.5 months old, and only just started doing this today. BIOS version is 3.9

-We have booted it with the battery removed and AC in, Battery in and AC in, and Battery in, AC out.

-I tried a tip I saw somewhere related to taking the battery and AC out, holding the power button for 20 seconds, reconnecting power, powering on, and no dice. Tried reinstalling battery to try again right after that, no dice.

Any ideas on what could be causing this? My wife does work that involves client confidentiality and it'd be preferred not to have to send the laptop anywhere/return it if at all possible. Thanks!


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Try a Vista Startup repair. Tap F8 at startup. If you cannot do that, use a Vista install disc.


----------



## drakamar13 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I am experiencing this same problem with my Acer Aspire One and it's only a few months old. It is running Windows XP service Pack 3 and just started doing this yesterday.

I cant seem to stay into any boot mode (Safe, Bios, Regular) without it shutting down after 10-30 sec. I even tried to Alt-F10 to go to restore to factory settings but it did the same thing there.

Can someone please help me? I would really appreciate any help as I need to use this laptop on a trip I'm going to at the end of this week.


----------

